# Dampier A Maverick



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

there is rumor of a major sign and trade, IN OTHER BOARDS that there will be a three team trade between dallas, golden state and the charlotte bobcats! I dont remember the exact trade but it has najera going to golden state, and dampier going to the mavericks. I must say this is a big major blow to the knicks!


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

its no big deal....hes not worth a long term deal....dallas gave up 2 #1s as well


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Dampier, Dickau, Eschmeyer for Laettner, Najera, 2 first round picks


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

will damp go Danny fortson on them? Lead the league in boards in GS and suck bad in dallas? who knows,


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Fortson had 11 minutes a game in Dallas. They didn't play him bc he sucks at defense, and is undersized as well. Plus, he played behind Jamison and Walker.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

so now some of you are gonna sour on damp liek you didn't want him and he's not worth a long-term deal etc etc etc when you guys wanted him so badly? thatz sad because if you dida sign-&-trade it woul have been genius in u're mind.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

most of us were not dying to see Damp signed to a long term deal for big bucks while trading short term contracts..I would have loved to see him traded for KT,but it didnt happen...


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

damp wanted a 6 or 7 seven year deal in a sign and trade....and hes 30 with only one good season under his belt....which was his contract season. we dont wanna pay him 14 mil when hes 36 years old. especially if he isnt what we thought he would be.

i was okay when we had a chance to grab him with the MLE, but that was a longshot.

we always questioned his work ethic, dont act like this is the first time. look at our other posts about damp before you say anything.

"Fortson had 11 minutes a game in Dallas. They didn't play him bc he sucks at defense, and is undersized as well"

exactly, they thought he would be alot more then that.


----------



## Keith Closs (May 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Richie Rich</b>!
> so now some of you are gonna sour on damp liek you didn't want him and he's not worth a long-term deal etc etc etc when you guys wanted him so badly? thatz sad because if you dida sign-&-trade it woul have been genius in u're mind.


being a celtic fan dotn u have youre own problems being stuck in medicority as well?

oh i forgot al jeffersons a star now because he played well in the summer league hahaha...


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

who do you guys think we should go after now?


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Keith Closs</b>!
> 
> 
> being a celtic fan dotn u have youre own problems being stuck in medicority as well?
> ...



wow no need to come out of NOWHERE and bash my comment nor bait me into saying things I shouldn't say. Immature. And to top it off you are going to make comments about the Celtics who are one of the most unpredictable teams this year, as are the Knicks with some new faces, so you know nothing more than any of us so don't think you do.


anyway...back to the topic at hand which was being discussed before this guy interrupted, i wasnt aware how old Dampier was actually, so a 6 or 7 year deal is pretty long i suppose considering he'll be in the upper 30's by the tyme itz up so it makes sense, but we all know Cuban has the $$$. Hopefully Vin Baker can provide something, he showed signs last year.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Man,this a a rough forum:upset: 

anyway,did anyone hear baker had some light surgery on his heart(if there is such a thinas light heart surgery)..Supposedly he is in much better shape..

If Vin is in shape,I have no problem with him starting


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truth</b>!
> Man,this a a rough forum:upset:
> 
> anyway,did anyone hear baker had some light surgery on his heart(if there is such a thinas light heart surgery)..Supposedly he is in much better shape..
> ...



i believe i heard something of that but not quite sure exactly...


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

Vin was doing great with you guys early last year. i doubt he'll go crazy with the alcohol again,since he'll be close to his family sorta. but you never know.

i like Baker more then Nazr cause Vin can actually block a shot. Nazr just lets everyone score and sucks on offense as well.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

i think vin is going to suprise alot of people this year...i just hope he stays healthy


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

I hope peopel don't jump on IT for not pulling this off. 2 future first rd picks and money, then you have to pay the man on top of that? I like Dampier, but not that much. We just have to move on. Hopefully something will pop up, and fall into our laps.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

how many years did Damp get signed for???

Hey,if the price was KT and two number 1's,IT was a genius...NO WAY would i make that trade


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

Yup, IMO Dampier would have been a very risky proposition in a S&T. First off we'd have been giving up talent to get him, then signing him to an expensive long term deal. He might become a beast, but one can't say for sure, he might become a bum...again. And no way we have picks to spare. Isiah needs to look to pick up picks in the future, not lose anymore. Damp would make us tough, but not championship calibre, so why force the issue. Our window of opportunity isn't so short we need to take on such risk now.

I'm anxious to see what this squad can do. We have tons of expiring contract money next year if warranted. But first lets see who comes ready to play and just which pieces fit and which don't.

We've got a lot of guys on this team with something to prove, and there will be a lot of competition for playing time, which should keep the starters motivated and on their toes. expect a lot of hustle this year, hopefully it will be within a context of good team chemistry.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Good deal for both teams


----------

